# State investigated my taxes for 2016



## Uber_Jay2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Had to submit a spreadsheet of my miles. Driven for the whole year. Luckily I know what this was on a corporate office level. Doing it for myself was quite easy. Got it back from the state saying I owe 0.00 and no refund. Just as it should have been. Remember keep track of your miles!!! These can come at anytime, when they decide they want to audit you. And they wanted it quickly.

Driving back and forth to other cities gets me a refund. Thanks IRS for making up what Uber and Lyft couldn't give.


----------

